# Ok so I got the .181update but didnt take it.......now what?



## SUPERSPORT25 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am rooted with bloatware removed so does anyone know if I can just run rootkeeper and take the update and be fine?


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

It probably won't install. You need all that moto bloat to get the update. Try doing a factory reset to see if it undoes what you did. If not you have to fast boot back to stock. After that use ota root keeper because the update does destroy root. You can use the same one click root to reroot though.

Rootin' and fastbootin' on my Droid RAZR


----------



## SUPERSPORT25 (Jun 13, 2011)

I reflashed back to .173 and they had to push the update to me again. Now im rooted on .181 with the motofail method


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

so i need to fastbook back to stock if im rooted to get the new update?


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

bryannh said:


> so i need to fastbook back to stock if im rooted to get the new update?


You need to backup before removing bloat or fastbooting to take the update. Also remove cwm.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you noticed any improvements?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## SUPERSPORT25 (Jun 13, 2011)

no real improvements although they apparently improved the CDMA radio and something with battery life havent really given it a good run wifi has increased my battery life dramatically with smart actions so I really havent had the need to use 3G/4G for a full day


----------



## SUPERSPORT25 (Jun 13, 2011)

bryannh said:


> so i need to fastbook back to stock if im rooted to get the new update?


I got the push update even being rooted with bloatware removed but the update would not install which is usually the case with any update I just wanted to see if rootkeeper would work but it didnt for me for some reason.


----------



## poboy975 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just got the .181 update today myself, I used rootkeeper to backup su, temp unroot, then install the update, and rootkeeper re rooted me with zero problems.


----------



## SUPERSPORT25 (Jun 13, 2011)

ahhhh thats what I did wrong I didnt temp unroot


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

My concern with this update is all the tools.....like do ALL ics ROMs work and will iCS leak reinstall ? Does safestrap and bootstrap work? dark widow rom?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poboy975 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, safestrap 1.09 installed and seems to be running great so far. I'm turning on the safesystem atm and I'll flash B20 from Axiom and see how it goes. But I think it'll work just fine.

*Edit* So It booted up into my Axiom and is running great.


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

mikeymaxima14 said:


> My concern with this update is all the tools.....like do ALL ics ROMs work and will iCS leak reinstall ? Does safestrap and bootstrap work? dark widow rom?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Afaik you can't install the ics leak over .181 update. But i would be very interested to see the results of an attempt.

Rootin' & fastbootin' on my RAZR sandwich


----------



## ishy64 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, so I deleted some bloat ware on my phone on accident. How do I fastboot to restore stock so i can update?


----------



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Been running 1.81 since Monday & it really improved battery life on my end, the 3G signal is better I don't get 4G here so I can't tell... the phone feels snappier and faster than before + I'm now able to use juice defender which wasn't reconnecting my 3G before now it does

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

